

How safe is your email password? If you use Orange or EE, not very - jebarrett
http://www.relativesanity.com/articles/tiny-holes

======
caiusdurling
Scary stuff. Discussed it with my father (not) in law this evening, and as a
technically minded user of Orange's services, he was pretty appalled by it.

Also mentioned his online orange account has a password set by them, that they
email to him, and _that he cannot change_. That is, they email him a password
in plaintext and he has no way of changing it such that they don't know it (or
that it doesn't get sent in an email). The only way to change it is to ring
them up and have them generate/email him another password.

